# Caption competition



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Right guys heres another one for you :thumb:
The winner will receive a prize once i have decided what it is :lol:

My decision is final as to who the winner is and will run untill i see the winners entry :thumb:

Robbie










Enjoy


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

And there was Robbie thinking the PC was a safe tool to use


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh my LSP = Last Stage protection gone mad!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

"You were only supposed to blow the ruddy doors off!"


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

"I was 100% sure I couldnt have burnt through :wall:  "

A bottle of shamppo please


----------



## Ziggy122 (Sep 9, 2008)

When i said it can burn the paint, i didnt literally mean burn the paint!!

Ziggy


----------



## Ziggy122 (Sep 9, 2008)

Silva1 said:


> "I was 100% sure I couldnt have burnt through :wall:  "
> 
> A bottle of shamppo please


What are chances that we both posted that at the same time? 

Ziggy


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Blimey, this compound has a little more cut than I expected


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Well I got there first


----------



## mattm (Jun 1, 2007)

Robbie should have checked out his new apprentice more thoroughly before leaving him to do a detail on his own!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

"No after halogen shots i'm afraid, as i was running out of time, but i can assure you the pics dont do it justice!"


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

There will NOT be any swirls on the panels!!!!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

"3m's new cutting polish has more cut than I expected, 1 hit of the bonnet it managed to remove the interior, the doors, front and wear wings, and left a porsche across the workshop with only one headlight."


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

I am sure if we take the doors off I'll fit said rick Waller


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

It's so much easier to clean under the arches like this.....


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

"In my eye it surely looks better than what i had to start with"


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

"Just got back from Castle Combe! I rocked!"


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

"Harry has found a sure fire way to ensure robbie doesn't work on the wrong car"


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

"So whats for lunch harry ?"


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Coxy914 said:


> "Just got back from Castle Combe! I rocked!"


:lol:


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

The one eyed porker Looks on and thinks, things arn't that bad really.


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

"You may laugh" said Robbie, "But prep' all the parts and they're worth at least a 20% mark-up on ebay. And, I made 20% over all the others on ebay on that Porsche headlight aswell, after a pass with Plast-X"


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

pmv gavins latest showroom offering held no surprises.


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Valet Magic "No Pulse Ultra" detail gave Clark a run for his money


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Phone call:

Valet Magic?

Yes Sir, how may I help you?

I have a wee problem with my car, I have just had an inspection visit from another high profile detailer. Unfortunately, he said I need more than a miracle, I need a touch of Magic.

How soon can you start?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Who's idea was it to start up a unit in Liverpool?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

"Christ, i remember when it was a 30 second job to change a side light bulb..."


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

"Well I did ask the customer to indicate which panels needed attention before arrival?!!"


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> The winner will receive a prize once i have decided what it is :lol:





Silva1 said:


> A bottle of shamppo please


Don't count on it


----------



## Ziggy122 (Sep 9, 2008)

*voice of homer*
Its just a little burnt - Its still good! ITS STILL GOOD!!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> Don't count on it


:devil:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

panama said:


> pmv gavins latest showroom offering held no surprises.


WINNER :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

"As Harry was innocently changing a wheel, the air-line flew off and proceeded to rid the TT of its Interior and Body Panels"


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Harry and Robbie had troubles getting into the car so they tried any possible way to get in


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I said strip the *WAX *off the *PANELS*...


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

F**k me, that TFR is strong


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

_"The customer realised too late that the sarcastic remark to Robbie around sat nav and making sure he'd got the right car had backfired"_


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

_Robbie made a mental note not to have a curry the night before a detail again_


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

*Harry*: Robbie, I told you the Blue Porsche, the customer's coming to pick this up in 10 mins....


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

After wiping out the RS4, the guy was determined to make that bloody Castle Combe corner


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

*Harry*: Robbie, I know i said improvise (SP) about masking the car off but you mis-under stood me again.


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Valet Magic will go that last step to ensure that there is no polish residue in the shut lines


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Right thats it im off to fit these to the van


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

:doublesho I only wanted a wash and dry


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> *Harry*: Robbie, I told you the Blue Porsche, the customer's coming to pick this up in 10 mins....


:thumb:


----------



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

Bernie and Leepu have nothing on us...


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Nothing a bit of T-Cut wont fix


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Headline: Audi TT attempts to post controversial thread on detailing world. 
Sub headline: DW mods fight back.


----------



## g3rey (May 3, 2008)

"But Sir reducing the weight is good for fuel economy"


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Robbie was shocked at how much his insurance went up with all his new mods


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

If only I'd used some Colly before the gritters went out!


----------



## Boyd (Aug 4, 2007)

Since Audi bought Lambroghini, all the TT's are called back to finally be modified with a pair of lambo doors!!


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

The customer wanted all the swirls from the bonnet/wings and doors gone..............well there gone now


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

'.....after polishing the paint was so smooth I could barely tell it was there. My eyes have _really_ been opened to this detailing lark.' - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Audi's new Smart Paint did'nt quite work they way they had planned it


----------



## VWAlec (Aug 30, 2008)

Barry Scott gives a Robbie a demo of the new Cillit Car Polish range.

BANG and the dirt is gone!


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Robbie to Harry: <Michael Cane accent> You were only supposed to buff the bl00dy doors up! </Michael Cane>


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

"TT in Smart identity crisis"


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Mers' claims of a fire proof coating from there polish where proven to be un-true


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

"Still work in progress, but you can see a vast improvement already at such an early stage"


----------



## DaveDunn (Aug 22, 2007)

"I told you I could get a finish like glass with that new polish"


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

VWAlec said:


> Barry Scott gives a Robbie a demo of the new Cillit Car Polish range.
> 
> BANG and the dirt is gone!


gets my vote for winner so far:thumb:


----------



## Boyd (Aug 4, 2007)

Chemical Guys Bare Bones - Does what it says on the sticker


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Another Valet Magic correction success.:lol:


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

That's the last time I lend my car to QVC for a Miracle Shine demo!


----------



## Kron (Aug 29, 2007)

Oh FFS, I asked the Audi dealership NOT to wash it!


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

"Now thats.....VALET MAGIC"


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Seconds later Robbie realised he was in the wrong garage and had stripped the wrong car.....here we go again.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Once a Scouser, ALWAYS a Scouser!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

DW's first "run wot yer brung" outing at a local industrial complex, has some serious questions being asked!

or 

"Errm....is that it mate?", asks the perplexed looking scrutineer, at the local Rally o' Slough event HQ.


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

I said Acid* FREE* not *Acid-ee*


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

When Robbie told the client he would "do the bonnet and wings first" he wasn't kidding......


----------



## Ryan2focus (Jun 23, 2008)

Obsessive car detailing, cleaning the bits normal people wont ever see since 1970


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

Valet Magic ! have found the solution to a mask free polish, think of all the money your going to save on tape!


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Robbie wonders if there is a quicker way to get polish out of panel gaps


----------



## Mr Sparkle (May 28, 2008)

Faster, Lighter but same German quality: The new stripped-out sports model!


----------



## Luckymonkey (Mar 19, 2007)

Seems practicing on a scap panel first isnt such a bad idea!!


----------



## g3rey (May 3, 2008)

"Sir that's a nasy scuff you have above the rear wall, not sure we can polish that out with the PC.... is there anything else you would like us to consider"


----------



## christhesparky (Oct 5, 2008)

i told you that you would polish it away


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Robbie meets his millionth customer : David McCallum


----------



## VX666 (Oct 14, 2008)

Here at Valet Magic its our main aim to make your car unrecognisable when you return to pick it up . . . . . . . . Anybody started on that porsche yet the guys due back any minute !!!


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

I told him speed 6 on the polisher was powerful


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

When Robbie got the call from Johnny to ask when he would be starting the Blue Boxter detail, it all began to make sense

Doh again!


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

when the dust settled the guy realised the aggressive cut may have been the wrong choice

or 
car thieves in liverpool change tactics


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

One more pass should do it!

ALan


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Saves taping the car up!


----------



## mart.h. (Jan 12, 2008)

car owner: i think you need a new sat nav the car you want is in our other workshop
Valet Magic: DOh!









(rubbish but i thought id have a go)


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Customers come to us when they aren't happy with the dealer prep on their cars....


----------



## mart.h. (Jan 12, 2008)

"test panels for sale check out the personal sales section"

or

"so the new detailer in town thinks he's good!,
see i told you i'd find the bits he missed!"


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Quoting the customer £500 to make his TT look 'like new' was maybe the wrong phrase to use.


----------



## BigDoc (Jul 22, 2007)

With the credit crunch and the new "parts for petrol" stations, the Porsche was gad it was only a weekend car!


----------



## VWAlec (Aug 30, 2008)

BigDoc said:


> With the credit crunch and the new "parts for petrol" stations, the Porsche was gad it was only a weekend car!


Thats so close to what I almost put before i changed my mind


----------



## BigDoc (Jul 22, 2007)

VWAlec said:


> Thats so close to what I almost put before i changed my mind


Thats funny, your caption is quite similar to mine for an earlier caption competition.
Great minds eh! :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Robbie always tells his clients " You wont be disappointed with my work, I will ensure you,I will bring it back to factory condition "

Well he wasnt far off


----------



## VWAlec (Aug 30, 2008)

BigDoc said:


> Thats funny, your caption is quite similar to mine for an earlier caption competition.
> Great minds eh! :thumb:


*puts on tinfoil hat*
GET OUT OF MY BRAIN!


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

Robbie polished my car, so please MTV "pimp my ride"


----------



## VWAlec (Aug 30, 2008)

noop said:


> Robbie polished my car, so please MTV "pimp my ride"


Gets my vote! :thumb:


----------



## WhiteStripes (Oct 16, 2008)

"The selection of the wrong transformer overpowered the buffer causing an unfortunate gash in the passenger quarter, prompting the detailer to report his clients car stolen, and parting it out."


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

After spotting Lamborghini, and other maker doing '************'s', and charging a hefty 'Premium, Audi got to work.. knowing if VW could make a Golf GTI W12-650 in 30 seconds, there's would be 'Doorsprung Bad Technik'

:lol:


----------



## BigDoc (Jul 22, 2007)

*Big Dane:* We're gonna hook you up with some 22 inch Giovanna Chrome Keyrings!
*Xzibit: * You've officially been Robbed Sukka!


----------



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

Paintwork correction - FAIL !!


----------



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

I huz dunz an good jobz, I'ze remuved all problemz wiv me macheenz!


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

You told me to remove the swirls.......you never said how


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

PMV Gavin, "Bang" and your car is gone.............




Then stripped down and sold on ebay....


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

*phone rings*

Robbie: "hello valet magic"

Customer: "hello, can you tell me, have you ever done a TT before?"

Robbie: "oh yes, In fact, I am just on with one now. They don't call me the jewel of the Irish Sea for nothing you know".


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

Robbie thought the APC mixture was a bit strong!


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

The new turtle wax acid based wheel cleaner was something else.


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

gug54321 said:


> The new turtle wax acid based wheel cleaner was something else.


_The new turtle wax acid based wheel cleaner was something else_ , i only squirted a bit on the alloys and the rest of the car started melting


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

stupidmonkfish said:


> _The new turtle wax acid based wheel cleaner was something else_ , i only squirted a bit on the alloys and the rest of the car started melting


and the alloys are still dirty:doublesho


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Maybe I should have bought a less powerful Karcher


----------



## reign (Oct 6, 2008)

Valet Magic said:


>


South Central Detailing!
Grand Opening Specials!! Half-Off, Guaranteed!

_South Central Detailing
We Clean Every Nut And Bolt_


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

On phone to Johnyopolis..... "Its a blue one right John?" - _ Yeah why do you ask..._ " Oh no reason........."


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Bloke on phone to Halfords: It said on the box that anyone could fit the new Nokia hands free kit, ive taken a few bit off so far, but i'll be buggered if i know where to plug it in? Can i take you up on the offer of the £20 fitting fee?




or


"The lengths that some people will go to, to get rid of those annoying rattles"


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

I knew i should have kept up the subscription to "Build your own TT" magazine

New from China - Airfux model kits


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

Seee what happens when your apprentices are chavs!


----------



## BigDoc (Jul 22, 2007)

The new budget for "Quantum Of Solace" ment Bonds gadgets were not quite up to previous standards.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Tony Blair is back doing what he does best


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

A bucket of sawdust, give it 5 minutes, it'll be perfect.


----------



## SausageStick (Apr 15, 2008)

"all comments, good or bad welcome".


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

For desperate measures harry was standing by with a fire extinguisher incase the panel got too hot, which was often the case


----------



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

"Ok, so I've checked and double checked, I definately didnt drop the PC spanner in the TT"


----------



## WhiteStripes (Oct 16, 2008)

CamV6 said:


> "Ok, so I've checked and double checked, I definately didnt drop the PC spanner in the TT"


Haha that one's pretty good.


----------



## mart.h. (Jan 12, 2008)

i know i said clean the door shuts and arches but..............


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

"Vorsprung Dirt Touchless wash"


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

(thought running thro robbies head) :speechles


think the missus is going to go mad when she sees the the size of this scrap panel when she trips over it in the garage :doublesho


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

What polish has most fillers in it?


----------



## SixDegrees (Oct 13, 2008)

Ad Reads.

"Audi TT, 2004, low milage, one careful owner, the usual minor marks to be found on a 4 year old car. Nothing that a quick wash and polish won't fix - £offers "


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Any thing you can do i can do better















And heres the 1st attempt:


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

T-Cut seemed to be more 'effective' than first thought...
________
herbal vaporizers


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

'Oh how i wish that i should have used a PTG first'


----------



## al_lotus (Nov 10, 2007)

an as an addition service, sir, we've altered some panels to be just like James Bond's invisible Vanquish...


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hopefully with all these parts missing they wont notice i didn't do the wheels!


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

In a bid to win over customers looking for a British sports car Audi bring you the:

Audi TT - British Leyland '79 Edition


----------



## Soundstorm (Dec 16, 2006)

Now, what can I use on the wheels?


----------



## VWAlec (Aug 30, 2008)

Been thinking of these for a while. so here goes, all in one post 

---------

VXRMarc goes to the next level of clean. Every part hand cleaned and protected.

---------

Hey Robbie, Come check out the results of the new Zaino Clear Seal formula.
Oh ****e.....

---------

Audi TT - *A*fter *U*Untruthful *D*Dealers "*I*mmaculate *T*idy" *T*reatment

---------

When I saw the advert on autotrader it said it was "AS NEW".........

---------

I think i put the Collinite on abit thick, by the time i'd buffed it all off............


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

I said _refine_ the bodywork with the rotary.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

There are no Real Deep Scratches on the doors due to there being no real doors


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

Chop shop crew Bernie and Leepu try thier hand at detailing...


----------



## Trig (Jun 9, 2008)

"Who told the Ferrari pit crew that this is a McClaren?"


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

With a bigger issue to worry about, thankfully the owner didn't notice I scraped the rear arch on a bl00dy bollard


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

my attempt:


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

or....


----------



## mike137 (Mar 14, 2008)

after the porsche sabotaged the audi, he slept with one eye open.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Today headlines*

"Once again Valet Magic strikes again" :devil:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Another fine detail by coco the clown detailing ltd


----------



## tez162003 (Jul 22, 2008)

dude where's half my car? I dont know dude wheres half your car?


----------



## bullett (May 4, 2008)

"see,the police can do a job properly! shame they didnt find any drugs"


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

In a Paul Daniels style

"That's Magic"


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

"I told you not to let Stevie Wonder loose with a rotary!"


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

________
Kawasaki KX250


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

"Zaino Z-8 Grand Finale Spray Seal"

Turn heads like never before !!


----------



## reign (Oct 6, 2008)

Karl: "What's your problem?? You said you wanted an AUDI!!"
Reign: "Well now I want a divorce."


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Attack of the giants..

Bentley, Porsche and VW try to rid Audi of all existence.

Mr Audi says "Zuoo can take meigh doorz! bvut not my Quattro1!!!"


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Vorsprung my ****...


----------



## Andy325 (Aug 14, 2008)

Lets see if he ****s my hairstyle up again next time!!!!!!!!


----------



## reign (Oct 6, 2008)

critics say that due to the recent financial climate Audi have taken cut backs one step too far


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

"What da ya mean I look fat this?!"


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Clark said:


> "Christ, i remember when it was a 30 second job to change a side light bulb..."


Brilliant, just been through all 16 pages, and this one gets my vote!


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

I thought i was getting a bit of friction off this dirty rotary head!


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

100% scratch removal guaranteed!


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

The emperors new car is an instant hit


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

So who's the winner?


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Liverpool Car Park


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

The dishwasher is nearly finished its cycle then we will get the rest of your car put together sir.


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

I know power gloss is good stuff but c'mon!


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

audi owners mag (build your own TT)

woohoo only another 200 issues and ill be able to MOT it


----------



## bullett (May 4, 2008)

"i think i took the track day lightening a little too far"


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Right guys i have read all 17 pages and i am now short listing the winner.

Give me till monday and they shall be crowned.

Thanks for all the input 

Robbie


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

:thumb:

I hope you make the right choice


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

OoOo cant wait!


----------



## dantheman (Dec 10, 2007)

always remember when fitting ejector seats, you need a sun roof.


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

"Jesus, I told YOU NOT TO GO TO A CARWASH!!!!"


----------



## trgRX8 (Sep 22, 2008)

ahhhhhh (looking confused) It wasn't me...


----------



## point blank (Dec 4, 2006)

Good news sir, weve managed to cure that annoying rattle.


----------



## Jules (May 21, 2006)

Audi's attempt to build a rival for BMW's stripped out M3 CSL goes horribly, horribly wrong.............


----------



## dantheman (Dec 10, 2007)

and bought an Audi TT


----------



## dantheman (Dec 10, 2007)

Crazy Car Wash

The Best £5 handjob money can buy


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

T Cut unveils new product 'Miracle cut' Polish to a crystal clear finish (Safe on interiors also)


----------



## Imprez (Sep 26, 2008)

Mate I really really think you need to re-caliber your PTG !!!


----------



## Imprez (Sep 26, 2008)

Customer : Did you manage to get rid of all the swirls and scratches ?
Detailer : Yes sir, I managed to get rid of EVERYTHING !!!
Customer : What about the interior ?
Detailer : The interior ? You won't recognize your car sir !!


----------



## detailing 4 fun (Oct 5, 2008)

i said you could practise on SCRAP panels!!!!!


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

"I'm sure DaveKg said start at 30'000 RPM"


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

I was thinking something along lines of trade it ad with 'needs good t-cut' but thats been done

"Robbie scratches his head and then turns the piece of paper with ptg readings on round - ah, thats the front!"


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

What's the latest, Robbie?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

yeh who won ??


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

The sales blurb said that the cheapness of a friday afternoon vehicle may attract new purchasers in the current financial climate.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ill reveal the winner tomorrow.

Robbie


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

I'll Keep my eye out for the post


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

^^

Me too :thumb:


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

When the team at Valet Magic went to lunch - Pedro started work


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Angry car owners react to Gordon Brown's car door and window tax to be introduced next spring.


----------



## weez (Sep 28, 2008)

Turns out Aliens arent as clever as we thought....they left the porter cable behind.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Next time I go to Liverpool I'm taking the ruddy Lada.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

"Em, hello yes.. When i meant strip the car for track use.."


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ok comp closed.

Im now seeing what to give as the prize. (winner to be revealed tomorrow)

Robbie


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Bumpy


----------



## Imprez (Sep 26, 2008)

We're 2 days passed tomorrow now


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Robbie may have posted the winner on another forum


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Robbie may have posted the winner on another forum


...or in the wrong thread :lol:

_will that EVER go away _


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

who won?!


----------



## mart.h. (Jan 12, 2008)

did i win ??


----------



## fari (Oct 31, 2008)

Nah...wasn't my fault gov'ner.....manufacture fault that!


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Who won?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Sorry guys i posted the winner on a different forum 

:lol::lol::lol:

Winner revealed tonight. :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

wrong forum again robbie?

shall we just say i won?

you know my address for the prize


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Can the winner let me know if they get their prize, I'm still waiting on mines


----------



## s2tommy (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks like audi have gone down the porsche 911 route by making the car lighter and faster,,,,,,,,,,,,,, just not the same


----------



## s2tommy (Aug 23, 2008)

After stripping the car, johnny realised his keys were in his other jacket


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

And the winner is: (drum roll)

OCDmike 

After spotting Lamborghini, and other maker doing '************'s', and charging a hefty 'Premium, Audi got to work.. knowing if VW could make a Golf GTI W12-650 in 30 seconds, there's would be 'Doorsprung Bad Technik'

Pm me your details mate and ill dig something out :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Congrats OCDmike :thumb:


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Congrats Mike


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Congrats Mike :thumb:

Enjoy some scrap panels :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Up yours mike!!! lol

Jammy sod!!


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

1 banger bmw coming up! ( now the **** end has dropped out the scrap market)


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

BANG and the dirt is gone!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

BANG .......

Oh wait the comps finished guys  :thumb:


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

The combination for the pad and polish was working well!!


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

Custom Detailers said:


> Up yours mike!!! lol
> 
> Jammy sod!!


Thanks everyone (except Graham u door knob lol), i didn't have a clue i won til i got a pm, just took a shot at it!

I'll let you all know once i receive my prize! :thumb:


----------



## 106rallye (May 12, 2008)

'scouse valet service causes havoc'


----------



## 106rallye (May 12, 2008)

lol i fail for posting years to late
lol


----------



## TRN Ent (Nov 16, 2008)

For sale, in need of some tlc.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Someone should pm a mod to close this


----------



## elloelloello (Nov 1, 2008)

Clark said:


> "You were only supposed to blow the ruddy doors off!"


dammit, i was going for that one.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> Someone should pm a mod to close this


You don't have a PM button? :doublesho


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

S-X-I said:


> Can the winner let me know if they get their prize, I'm still waiting on mines


still waiting...


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

"......what part of 'BLUE ASTRA in the tesco car park' did you not get?"


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

being a newbie steve from wath got the concentration wrong with the tesco daisy apc!!!


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

*Competition is finished* :thumb:


----------



## OngarGTI (May 29, 2008)

Invisible bonnet was hard to polish!


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

And i told you...Don't use that glass cleaner on the painted parts....Now you made them invisible....


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

COMP HAS ENDED


----------



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

What do you mean "it will polish out......?":buffer:


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

ffs someone lock this it finished months ago!!!


----------

